# I find Ambully standards interesting



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I got these off the ABKC site. I find it interesting try comparing it to the Amstaff and APBT standards and let me know what you think.

American Bully

American Bully Breed Standards

General Impression
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. 
Compact to medium/large size dog with a muscular body and blocky head.
Powerful in its movements and should display effortless movement at the
same time. Keenly alive and alert to its surroundings. The American Bully
should have the apperance of heavy bone structure with a bully build and
look.

Head
Medium lenght, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles,
distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or Cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye Shape would be round to oval, low down
in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away
abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and have 
biting power. Lips semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so
with the XL), but not preferred. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower
teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. Nose all colors acceptable

Neck
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. (Some
looseness of skin is accepted with XL size.) Compact to medium size 
should have minimal or no loose skin.

Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide.

Back
Fairly short to medium back. Slight stoping from withers to rump or straight
accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (Slightly higher
rears accepted with XL size), but no desired in the compact to medium size.

Body
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear all ribs close together. Forelegs set rather
wide apart to permit chest development. Chest should be deep and broad.

Tail
Short to Medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point.
(curled, docked and or twisted tails are disqualification in the show ring and
are considered a serious fault.) Kinks and knots are also faults and 
accepted, but not preferred in the show ring.

Legs
Frong legs-straight front legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are 
preferred. A slight turning outwards of the feet is accepted as long as feet
don't measure a 45 degree. (No resemblance of bend in front) Feet-should
be of moderate size, well arched and compact.
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor 
out (slight turns accepted in the XL)

Gait should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be
unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear. Some 
paddling and lumber accepted in XL, but not preferred in compact to medium
size.

Coat
short, close, stiff to touch, and glossy.

Color
All colors and patterns are permissble except the color merle.

Size
Height and weight should be in proportion. The Compact size (Pocket
Bully) should measure 17" to 20". The XL Bully size (XXL Bully) should
measure 20" to 24". Measurements must be measured at the withers not at
the shoulders. There is no particular weight for the breed. Dog should
be healhty and should not reach the point where it is considered obese.

Faults
Faults to be penalized are: kinked, twisted or knotted tails, pink eyes and
any form of albinism, tail to long or curled, undershot or overshot mouths,
severe turned fronts, and agressive behavior towards animals and humans.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I don't think they really even have a set standard. If you show up with a dog that is stucturally sound and not overdone...they won't bother to take a second look at your dog. I sent off for Charlotte's ABKC registration (she doesn't fit UKC standards) over two months ago and never received any paper work. Not that I would even waste my time at their "fun show barbeques, but I wanted to represent Charlotte correctly. Oh well. I think they are a big joke if you ask me!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Well on the site it said that they are behind and if you haven't recieved your papers than its free or they are missing information lmao. 

They have some quote sanctioned events unquote lol If thats what you want to call them. To me its like a car show but with dogs but anyways they are having on in Huntsville AL in may if Im not busy with my own dogs I might go just to get a good laugh


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys I kind of find some of this offensive. Some may not know but ABKC has changed management even sent out a statement about papers and Feb was totally free to register if you have not gotten your paper work then contact them regardless of if you want to show under them or not. I am part of an abkc club TRI-STATE BULLY CLUB provided by Bravenet.com I don't expect folks to change their opinion about things but could you look at both ends please before posting some stuff that may possibly effect anothers opinion.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW here's the banner for our shows and there is a set standard and they even included a whole other show for classic pits (more ukc style)


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to be offensive I just don't like the way they put on their shows. The shows they put on down here its like the dogs are old cars in a show not dogs. They treat them like objects not like dogs. Drives me crazy 

And I was telling madbood about the free papers and stuff I read on the website. 

This was meant for a dissusion on how people felt about the difference in the standards not a bashing. 

I actually have a good friend that has a crap load of Ambullies I'm not bashing I just have my own opinion of the ABKC and how they run their shows.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I can respect that but not all the shows are the same, each show is put on by a separate set of people and like i said abkc has changed hands and the ones who are now running it are pushing to make it better with written expectations and all for the shows, trust me we are jumping through loops just to put this show on!! Any registry is only as good as those who are under it and make suggestions and comments for changes. 

When you go to hotel and don't like the service you complain right??? Same thing here if you don't like something speak up and push for a change!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW we also have a ukc judge judging our fun class and the abkc judge also actively participates in AKC shows so... ours will be totally different from a car show type show lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I would but its not my place I don't own a single Ambully and don't compete with thier dogs so why would they care what my opinion is. Its no disrespect for the breed. Its the people, their attuides, out of all the Ambully people down here their is only one I talk to the rest bash my dogs like Im the bad person for staying with the APBT. I know everywhere is different but my state and the people here have left a bad impression in my mind of the people not the dogs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats cool to far for me to just go and watch though


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we need to remember that this is still a NEW registry and a fairly new breed. They aren't going to set a standard overnight. I think its great that they are making the effort to pull away from the APBT name and call their dogs what they are.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree I was just wanting opinions on the charateristcs and differences between the three breeds. I think its interesting to see how far they have come and the differences between them


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I can understand that to actually my first bully left a bad taste in my mouth and the breeder left an even worse taste in my mouth took me two to three years to get over it and even touch/own the bloodlines again. I'll tell you what though some show breeders are ten times worse then the bully breeders here in my area. The way they conduct themselves at shows is like they think the world revolves around them and their dogs and everything outside that world is s***. You will find folks rude and not congratulating each other even going as far as to storm out the ring crying and angry when they loose. I think that's just pathetic. I show for fun and when it's no longer fun then I'll quit because that's not something me and my dogs need is some stressful crap that leaves us with a headache. Some just consider these dogs a trophy of sorts.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

redsky said:


> . Some just consider these dogs a trophy of sorts.


That's exactly what I was talking about. Thats how they are here and their are very few APBT breeders here most are Ambullies so you can see were it can leave a bad impression when I'm the one being talked down apon. I am quite out numbered here


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redsky said:


> Guys I kind of find some of this offensive. Some may not know but ABKC has changed management even sent out a statement about papers and Feb was totally free to register if you have not gotten your paper work then contact them regardless of if you want to show under them or not. I am part of an abkc club TRI-STATE BULLY CLUB provided by Bravenet.com I don't expect folks to change their opinion about things but could you look at both ends please before posting some stuff that may possibly effect anothers opinion.


WHAT???:hammer::hammer::hammer: All this member did was post the standards of the ABKC .. And asked for opinions about the standard as it relates to the Amstaff, Apbt standards. I think you need to calm down. You seem to jump the gun way too much ... And yes I have read your other posts so I can make that assumption. We also have other members here who show with the ABKC your not the only one. No need to take offense the post is not intended to go in that direction so don't try and take it there!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its all good sadie I can see how it could be taken the wrong way but I cleared it up


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

so anyways. I find it interesting of all the changes the breed as made from where it orignally started. Comparing them you can see the ways they are still alike and where they have really changed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I read through the standards and they don't seem to fit the American Bully as we know it. I think they still have some adjustments to make to those standards to make them more accurate. I have seen some pics and video's from some of these shows any many of the dogs I have seen don't even fit those standards. I think it's great that the American Bully is trying to make a name for itself and this is a great start. They still have a ways to go with breeding for a consistent standard in the breed itself right now you have the extreme bully's and than you have the smaller bullies who are not bred to be over the top so breeding standards are not really consistent with the American Bully. This standard I think is a ruff draft with more changes to come. That registry is fairly new and is going through a lot of changes but I am sure with time they will get it together.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree. The standards aren't even remotely finished but I can see some of what they have in the breed. They actually should have 4 different standards if you ask me. One for the regular bully then 1 for the XL bully 1 for the XXL bully and one for the pocket bully. That would clear up alot right there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I agree there are a few versions of the American Bully because the breeding standard can go in so many different directions with these dogs. So I agree I think either Ambully breeder's will have to start breeding on one accord and start culling/ selectively breeding these dogs to one set standard. Or they are going to have to have a few standards in place for the breed because there is such inconsistency in how these dogs are bred. Luckily for the American Bully you have some breeder's out there who actually give a damn and are starting to turn focus to the breed instead of just breeding massive Blue dogs for 6,000. So Props to those breeder's out there who are doing it for the love of the dogs and not just to make a dollar.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

As Bedlam said, it's a relative new breed and registry. I am glad to see that someone is at least attempting to separate the two distinct breeds. I do find it funny that their standard is virtually identical to the AKC standard of the AST. If you look at most of the bullies out there they don’t fit their own standard. Worst than that most Bully breeders I’ve seen on the net and at one show that I walked around at aren’t even breeding to their own standard. I went to a Bully show out here in Riverside a little over a year ago. The breeder I got Lux from warned me not to go. He said the bully world is way different. Man was he ever right. I will never attend a Bully show again. WAY too much tension and way too much a of a doggy fashion accessory show. Bottom line, it was just not my cup of tea.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> WHAT???:hammer::hammer::hammer: All this member did was post the standards of the ABKC .. And asked for opinions about the standard as it relates to the Amstaff, Apbt standards. I think you need to calm down. You seem to jump the gun way too much ... And yes I have read your other posts so I can make that assumption. We also have other members here who show with the ABKC your not the only one. No need to take offense the post is not intended to go in that direction so don't try and take it there!


mmmm excuse me I bit no ones head off simply stated my opinion on what was posted trust me this was one post I did not jump the gun on lmao.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO the biggest problem in the pitbull itself is that everyone feels it's okay to breed how they want to including faulted dogs instead of breeding up they are breeding want! I always strive to stay within the standard no matter what direction I take but not many especially in the bully style have that respect. On another note again the problem is most thing the bigger the better and now huge heads is the trend so.... The abkc standard actually now has verious classes from classic to xxxl so there is no one set standard although that is what is listed (just the one).


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some vague standards. My families old bullmastiff fits them, aswell as the guy down the streets American bulldog. Seems like there are many breeds that fit this standard.

I think its a start, but definately needs some work


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I copied those standards straight off the abkc website all they have listed is the one


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

The problem I see is they will always make up the rules as they go along. I doubt there is any other breed that has that many variances in structure and temperament. You have the Gotty and GK dogs that have been known to have unstable temperaments and then you have these bred down RE dogs that look like you couldn't roll a beer can under them they're so dwarfed...it's just too many directions they can't seem to agree on a single set standard or even a double set standard for that matter. Breeders of these dogs breed for style, what else? Function? Hell, if they were bred correctly they would just be bigger ASTs, IMO. Then they wouldn't be anything special nor could they justify getting that $5000 Sadie was talking about. I see too many people pat these "style" breeders on the back for breeding the next "freak". This is why I say the ABKC is a joke. It is basically a car show...big rims, big spikes, big heads....that's how they get down!!!!...LOL


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

so in a ABKC show, the real pitbulls only participate in the "fun show"?
not trying to be funny just maybe i read that wrong.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao pretty much.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think the effortless gait is hilarious considering alot of bullies don't have the wind to walk! Hahahaha I think them even having a standard is silly... Beer and BBQ standard maybe.... I think there needs to be alot better breeding practices on the "bully community". They should enforce there standard to the T. ... Or the B, or whatever. There a laughing stock for a reason and it's not the way there dogs look. It's because of breeding away from there own "standard" and scatterbreeding. Sorry if this is offensive I call um like I see um.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redsky said:


> mmmm excuse me I bit no ones head off simply stated my opinion on what was posted trust me this was one post I did not jump the gun on lmao.


I am not going to go back and fourth with you on this but you said from your own mouth you took offense to some of what was posted on this thread.. when in fact Know one has even said anything out of line or offensive to begin with .. So I think you need to stop nit picking at everything someone says on here. People have opinions that may or may not agree with you however there is a fine line between being opinionated and offensive and nothing anyone has said on this thread as of yet has been offensive. We are all being very civil about this topic. No need to take offense to something that was never intended to be offensive in the first place even if you don't agree with others opinions on this topic.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont know what the big deal is. they're dogs for cryin out loud, not a pissing contest


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao no kidding i was just wanting opinions hell I got more than what I asked for


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

did someone say pissing contest....i bet you i can throw a football over them mountains!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> I dont know what the big deal is. they're dogs for cryin out loud, not a pissing contest


Seriously! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao the way i see it is if your geting bent out of shape over what was ask i think you to take a look at your self .And find out what you dont like about your dogs .
this is to funny


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> did someone say pissing contest....i bet you i can throw a football over them mountains!


hell, back in '82 I could throw a football a quarter mile...:roll:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

after reading those standards i feel more confused on what the american bully is supposed to look like...it sounds like there are 2 different style bullies being accepted in those standards. anyone else feel more confused by that?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> I am not going to go back and fourth with you on this but you said from your own mouth you took offense to some of what was posted on this thread.. when in fact Know one has even said anything out of line or offensive to begin with .. So I think you need to stop nit picking at everything someone says on here. People have opinions that may or may not agree with you however there is a fine line between being opinionated and offensive and nothing anyone has said on this thread as of yet has been offensive. We are all being very civil about this topic. No need to take offense to something that was never intended to be offensive in the first place even if you don't agree with others opinions on this topic.


You know what just as they gave their opinion I gave mine and with that yes some of it was offensive but does it really matter??? No because at the end of the day "we" will all still be doing what each and every one of us wants to do period. As you stated it was kept civil so what is "YOUR" issue?? Sorry if you dont like that I take up for what I do like just as you would. At any rate yall have a good one!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it stinks that these dogs are treated like an object. Hell in everything they have prototypes to see if what they made will have function and justify makeing more. It should be the same with dogs. if a breeding produces and animal that can not move without having a heartattack then don't breed it again. Set some hard guidelines then enforce them. I had thought that when you have some in charge that was what they were suppose to do. Maybe they need someone with a backbone in charge so not every dog bred will be registered.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I know none of the registries require pictures of the litters and such so the registry it self may not know that this or that particular dog doesn't meet standard it is up to that breeder to be ethical. I'm not going to sit here and pretend it's just the bully world that treats the dogs this way it's in all the registries I see AKC/UKC people all the time act a fool because they have lost even so much so that they do unthinkable things to the dogs. Now I haven't been out in ADBA in a long time and will admit that as far as politics and behavior go things were much better at those events but again it's up to each individual person to act accordingly and to be ethical. 

I agree our breed has tons of vast differences in structure/standard and no other breed is allowed to have this but why is it so? The only reason I can come up with is because breeders allow it! Registries are in the business to make money ALL OF THEM they will not deny registration without case so if no one ever says a thing then it continues and once it gets to the point where it's no longer one or two people and a huge group the registry won't do a think because now to cut that group off is to cut it's own throat along with the fact that one might do what the ABKC did and just start it's own registry causing the other registry to loose money further! If folks spoke up with they had a chance there wouldn't be so many complaints later but I personally like that I have the choice of breeding game/show or bully but at the end of the day while we fight among each other bsl is getting rid of all of us so is petty fights over bully this game that really worth it when there is a bigger fight out that we are ALL losing???? I have nothing further to say on this thread but if one is going to voice an opinion expect to get a reaction on it!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

redsky said:


> I know none of the registries require pictures of the litters and such so the registry it self may not know that this or that particular dog doesn't meet standard it is up to that breeder to be ethical. I'm not going to sit here and pretend it's just the bully world that treats the dogs this way it's in all the registries I see AKC/UKC people all the time act a fool because they have lost even so much so that they do unthinkable things to the dogs. Now I haven't been out in ADBA in a long time and will admit that as far as politics and behavior go things were much better at those events but again it's up to each individual person to act accordingly and to be ethical.
> 
> I agree our breed has tons of vast differences in structure/standard and no other breed is allowed to have this but why is it so? The only reason I can come up with is because breeders allow it! Registries are in the business to make money ALL OF THEM they will not deny registration without case so if no one ever says a thing then it continues and once it gets to the point where it's no longer one or two people and a huge group the registry won't do a think because now to cut that group off is to cut it's own throat along with the fact that one might do what the ABKC did and just start it's own registry causing the other registry to loose money further! If folks spoke up with they had a chance there wouldn't be so many complaints later but I personally like that I have the choice of breeding game/show or bully but at the end of the day while we fight among each other bsl is getting rid of all of us so is petty fights over bully this game that really worth it when there is a bigger fight out that we are ALL losing???? I have nothing further to say on this thread but if one is going to voice an opinion expect to get a reaction on it!


I think you make a several good points here but, the most important being that BSL is getting rid of all the so called "pit bulls". As far as I can tell, this is the reason why pit bull people don't care for the bullies and overdone AKC/UKC type dogs. They are not the true dog yet they allow the APBT to take the blame for everything. Most of that fault can be placed on the hoodrats and bybs but the registries are to blame as well. Everybody's full of shit and the APBT suffers. The overpopulation problem is not the game bred dogs. The news headlines are not the result of true dogmen allowing their dogs to run loose. If we don't point out the vast differences in dog breeds, the breeders, and the type of people who are bastardizing the APBT, then how will the general public ever know what breed of dog is to blame for the chaos? Let's be honest here, it's not the APBT. Not the original version at least. If you're not putting pit bulls on the ground, call them something else so the pit bull can live in peace.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I think you make a several good points here but, the most important being that BSL is getting rid of all the so called "pit bulls". As far as I can tell, this is the reason why pit bull people don't care for the bullies and overdone AKC/UKC type dogs. They are not the true dog yet they allow the APBT to take the blame for everything. Most of that fault can be placed on the hoodrats and bybs but the registries are to blame as well. Everybody's full of shit and the APBT suffers. The overpopulation problem is not the game bred dogs. The news headlines are not the result of true dogmen allowing their dogs to run loose. If we don't point out the vast differences in dog breeds, the breeders, and the type of people who are bastardizing the APBT, then how will the general public ever know what breed of dog is to blame for the chaos? Let's be honest here, it's not the APBT. Not the original version at least. If you're not putting pit bulls on the ground, call them something else so the pit bull can live in peace.


:goodpost: d***good post


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> I for one have never been interested in any kind of registry. So long as I know what my dog is that's all that really matters to me. couldent be botherd with it.


i second that!
i just like having my dog i was offered his papers but denied them. not intrested.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I think you make a several good points here but, the most important being that BSL is getting rid of all the so called "pit bulls". As far as I can tell, this is the reason why pit bull people don't care for the bullies and overdone AKC/UKC type dogs. They are not the true dog yet they allow the APBT to take the blame for everything. Most of that fault can be placed on the hoodrats and bybs but the registries are to blame as well. Everybody's full of shit and the APBT suffers. The overpopulation problem is not the game bred dogs. The news headlines are not the result of true dogmen allowing their dogs to run loose. If we don't point out the vast differences in dog breeds, the breeders, and the type of people who are bastardizing the APBT, then how will the general public ever know what breed of dog is to blame for the chaos? Let's be honest here, it's not the APBT. Not the original version at least. If you're not putting pit bulls on the ground, call them something else so the pit bull can live in peace.


From my own experiences the *bully* bred dogs have ten times a better temperament then both the show and game lines. Most of the bully breeders will be the first to say they do breed for a milder temperament among other things but if you don't socialize with them you won't know that. I got away from the game lines because all my dogs live in the house and I'm sure we all realize a redboy bitch or even chinamen will not submit to any other dog if it wants to establish dominance. Training is the key but with game lines you also need proper confinement, and knowledge of how to deal with these dogs! Now if I was still in the country I would still be running my game lines but that's changed. Trust me you don't here the majority of bully people call their dogs pit bulls they call them AMERICAN BULLIES and they are pushing for the separation without a doubt, change is coming. BSL is not after just the pit bull either and anyone that thinks that is very misinformed. They are after anything from an amstaff to a pit to a staffy bull (anything resembling an apbt simple as that).

Papers are important to me because I show and do weight pull and even if I didn't I'd still like to know the ancestry on my dogs, this information is beneficial in many different aspects from health to just your own basic curiosity!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

redsky said:


> From my own experiences the *bully* bred dogs have ten times a better temperament then both the show and game lines. Most of the bully breeders will be the first to say they do breed for a milder temperament among other things but if you don't socialize with them you won't know that. I got away from the game lines because all my dogs live in the house and I'm sure we all realize a redboy bitch or even chinamen will not submit to any other dog if it wants to establish dominance. Training is the key but with game lines you also need proper confinement, and knowledge of how to deal with these dogs! Now if I was still in the country I would still be running my game lines but that's changed. Trust me you don't here the majority of bully people call their dogs pit bulls they call them AMERICAN BULLIES and they are pushing for the separation without a doubt, change is coming. BSL is not after just the pit bull either and anyone that thinks that is very misinformed. They are after anything from an amstaff to a pit to a staffy bull (anything resembling an apbt simple as that).
> 
> Papers are important to me because I show and do weight pull and even if I didn't I'd still like to know the ancestry on my dogs, this information is beneficial in many different aspects from health to just your own basic curiosity!


i have never once heard of an "american bully" on the news. even if it is one they always say pitbull.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

redsky said:


> BSL is not after just the pit bull either and anyone that thinks that is very misinformed. They are after anything from an amstaff to a pit to a staffy bull (anything resembling an apbt simple as that).
> 
> !


You're exactly right but how many times do you hear the news properly identify the breed? They always say "pit bull". Awfully convenient for the other dogs, don't you think? Pretty damn grim for the APBT.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> You're exactly right but how many times do you hear the news properly identify the breed? They always say "pit bull". Awfully convenient for the other dogs, don't you think? Pretty damn grim for the APBT.


exactly what i was trying to say!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

So whose fault is that? First off any mix mutt is considered a pit the problem doesn't lie with american bully breeders it's with the media and those officials. How often do you see a bully dog attacking any way definitely wouldn't be able to mistake a bully from a pit!

The arguement here doesn't even make sense. So are you saying bullies are attacking people and being called pits? In my eyes horrible owners who don't take responsibility are the problem not ethical breeders of any style! You don't know if those are pure bred dogs or mixed mutts in the first place not like anyone ever stepped up to say oh hey we did dna and it was a sure shot pit bull or this dog was registered with so and so as an american pit bull terrier so who is your problem really with????


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow this thread is going way off topic now...i think someone is missing some points....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

redsky said:


> So whose fault is that? First off any mix mutt is considered a pit the problem doesn't lie with american bully breeders it's with the media and those officials. How often do you see a bully dog attacking any way definitely wouldn't be able to mistake a bully from a pit!
> 
> The arguement here doesn't even make sense. So are you saying bullies are attacking people and being called pits? In my eyes horrible owners who don't take responsibility are the problem not ethical breeders of any style! You don't know if those are pure bred dogs or mixed mutts in the first place not like anyone ever stepped up to say oh hey we did dna and it was a sure shot pit bull or this dog was registered with so and so as an american pit bull terrier so who is your problem really with????


no one even came close to saying the "pitbull" attacks are really "ambullys", we are simply stating that the media misinforms the public on the actual breed doing the attacks.
im also not saying that pitbulls aren't some of the ones attacking.

and i agree the problem is with the media.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

redsky said:


> So whose fault is that? First off any mix mutt is considered a pit the problem doesn't lie with american bully breeders it's with the media and those officials. How often do you see a bully dog attacking any way definitely wouldn't be able to mistake a bully from a pit!
> 
> The arguement here doesn't even make sense. So are you saying bullies are attacking people and being called pits? In my eyes horrible owners who don't take responsibility are the problem not ethical breeders of any style! You don't know if those are pure bred dogs or mixed mutts in the first place not like anyone ever stepped up to say oh hey we did dna and it was a sure shot pit bull or this dog was registered with so and so as an american pit bull terrier so who is your problem really with????


My problem is with anyone who misrepresents the APBT. Breeders and registries included. The solution is for those people to show some pride in their dogs and call them something else besides "pit bull". Plain and simple. Whatever happened to pride and honesty?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

redsky said:


> definitely wouldn't be able to mistake a bully from a pit!


Folks on this coast seem to think that the bully's *are* pit's. The vast majority of ppl on the street ask if char is _part_pit bull. Now I know Char's got her conformation faults but she fit's the standard to a tee. They think (because they are given this impression from the media or bully breeders claiming to breed UKC purple ribbon APBT's at 100lbs) that the large strain is a standard specific APBT. You and I can tell the difference but by and large, the public see's only one animal.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

redsky said:


> Trust me you don't here the majority of bully people call their dogs pit bulls they call them AMERICAN BULLIES and they are pushing for the separation without a doubt, change is coming.!


im sorry to pick at this... but i dont think i have ONCE heard an AmBully owner call their dog an AMERICAN BULLIE except for the occasional person on this site.! but outside in my neighborhood or CA for that matter, they call it somethine different becuz "they dont thnk they are a bully. they shouldnt be called that..." It is my pet peeve, and i pick and pick at it when i see it... they keep throwing around "pitbull" and bully kennels call their dogs APBTs still...

i hope that the separation your speaking of hits nationwide, becuz i havent seen it yet....

also, i think both APBT registries and this new AmBully registry need to get strict. no more expcetions PERIOD! if u dont fit the APBT standard then sorry, its not an APBT anymore. i think registries need to take it upon themselves and evaluate each new littler that is being resitered. look at the parents, or pics of the dam and sire, and determin if the parents are APBTs by confirmation and standard and if they parents have fallen away from that, then the litter should be registered with abkc. end the APBT registerd line there.

sure dogs evolve, so registries need to work with each other and get strict.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

there is no standard for ambullys! you can say the abkc has their standard but how many breeders follow it? how many care? honestly! the breed if you can call it that has no function and it is suffering! and for the people that think im hating on bullys trust me i happen to like quite a few, but the truth is the truth! 

if they wanna solve the problem they should do what the akc did and pick a dog to represent the standard as the akc did with primo. maybe kamali, mega, ws moster in his prime, i like pokemon as well he is just a beast, jammer is bad ass as well jmo of course. for this to work they would have to rename the xxl so called bullys, there shouldnt be 7+" difference in any breed standard i can understand a 2" difference but not 7". also the powers that be should make the breeders that register with them health check! this so called breed is known to have health problems, many dogs die by the time the hit 3-5 yrs old. many of these breeders breeding for the wow effect and not thinking about the life of the dog and that is sad.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

You want to know the difference I will give it to you. A true APBT breeder does not sell his or her dogs to the public only to other kennels and people that show. A true APBT breeder breeds to keep their line going not to make money so most of the time game dogs are not what you see on the news cause the general public very rarely gets these dogs. Its the Ambullies that are sold to the general public and that are over populating. I help out at the shelter all the time and not once have I seen a game bred APBT at the shelter not once! Its always amstaffs and bullies or a mix of something a byb put together. Thats were the problem lies. Yes the media is a problem but if breeders where not selling their dogs to every tom dick and harry then the media wouldnt have all the dogs to speciualte on. My dogs are not family pets. They are weight pull and show dogs. Yes they are very game bred and no they will not be sold to the public as pets. If I have a pet quality dog I will sell it as pet quality meaning you will be having it fixed under contract. If I have a show or pull dog it will only be sold to people that show and pull. Thats the difference thats what makes the difference and thats how all breeders of the APBT should be. Bully breeders could careless if the person is going to show them or breed them I do and most APBT breeders do. 

Bully breeders need to step back and look at their dogs and make a standard and stick to it. They need to do research on the people they sell their dogs too. And they need to quit advertising so damn much the last thing this breed needs is spot light Yes I do have a website but mine is private you can't just google it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Around here people don't know an APBT from a Am Bully froman English Bulldog. The media lumps everything together if it has a blocky head it is a pitbull. I can look at kennels all day long and see 100# plus dogs being called APBT. It is wrong. It needs to start with registries to change this then it is up to all us of to educate the general public. Call the newspapers and tv station correct them. If they get bombared with people telling they reported a breed wrong it will change things. The same with movies and tv shows that use am bullys and say it is a APBT. Call them write them protest outside the show halls. We as the owners of this breed have to start the change.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

see I have been being nice and ya'll got to go and get me P**ssed off


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Damn this thread got hot quick!!! Very good points SFK and buz!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i feel ur pain sfk i feel ur pain


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

if you really want to help these BREEDS of dogs than go to the bsl section of this forum I just posted a crap load of bsl laws trying to pass and with those I also posted a bunch of mailing address for you to do something about it. Stand up and make a difference Fight BSL , Perfect the dogs you breed, and don't sell to the public. There are plenty of brb out there already doing that and plenty of rescues that need to find good homes for these dogs. No breeders should be breeding for anything except keeping lines going right now. Thats all I gotta say


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redsky said:


> You know what just as they gave their opinion I gave mine and with that yes some of it was offensive but does it really matter??? No because at the end of the day "we" will all still be doing what each and every one of us wants to do period. As you stated it was kept civil so what is "YOUR" issue?? Sorry if you dont like that I take up for what I do like just as you would. At any rate yall have a good one!


Because the only person who is getting offended is you. It's not that serious love your dogs and who ever else does not like them screw them! But just because someone else does not share your views does not mean they are being offensive or disrespectful. I am the number one person to go off when I see someone's dogs being bashed or put down. I have no tolerance for bashing of people's dogs regardless of what breed they are. The point I am trying to make is you come off very defensive without cause. I could understand if the post was intended to be degrading or disrespectful but it wasn't ... So your problem is not with anyone here it's with yourself. If you actually read what was said you would see that. Anyway you have a good one yourself!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok sorry I got alittle upset for a min.


Now this thread was not intended for this. This thread was intended to discuss the ambully standards. It was also to pick out noticable differences and likeness between the ambully and the amstaff and the apbt. This was suppose to be an open disscussion on standards and what everyone thinks the standards should be I am interested in everyones opinion on this subject and what they think it should be like or not like and what they think is alike and different. It was not suppose to be a contest. This was not intended to be bashing or descussing which dogs caused bsl to come about and which dogs didn't nor was it intended to decuss the difference between temperment and the media. 

I am a dog lover of all breeds and feel it is important when discuss breeds that are similar to be able to pick out similarties and differences and what standards should and should not be thats how we educate our selfs so that we can educate others on our breeds and how they are not the same so can we please discuss the topic at hand.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the am bully will never have a set standard becaue everyone has a differnt desire in the look of there dog. Some want what they call, XXL, or extreme, or the athletic type. the only thing that they all share is the desire to carry the name APBT... there is so much stigma in the name "pit bull" its unreal


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe that one day it could but the registeries that support this breed are going to have to set standards just like the apbt and amstaff have set standards that way the breeders will breed for this standard. If not they will become mutts. As of right now you can still see the apbt and the amstaff in them with out standards over time this one not be so


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

true so true sfk


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All I can say is that I do not like the bullies that are really low and wide and extreme poundage. I like the way Manny and Neela look. Two very fine looking dogs. Their heads are not over done then carry their weight well and they look like they can move and not have a heartattack.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

the problem with the public identifying apbt's is that when an apbt is mixed often times it takes on the look of the apbt. the ignorant dont know the difference and to be honest they dont really care. its a pitbull, all the bully breeds are pitbulls and thats it. there no distinguishing between the breeds in the eyes of the public, mutt and pure bred alike! 

the saddest thing is that often times the breed just gets put down with out ever given a chance, their mentality is its a pitbull somebody must have used it to fight, it will hurt other dogs it will hurt people when in reality i have never come across a more loving and caring breed. i have to agree with sfk this is starting to piss me off. they are slaughtering the breed in which we love and unless we all unite and i mean all bully breed owners, we are never gonna get no where!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well gota put my two cents in this 
Frist off my name is Nate Smith of smithfamily 
To the ambully ppl that got there underwear to fare you your ass do you think if bsl hit in your area there going to stop with the gamedog's ?????????????
do think if bsl hit here where i live they will just take my gamedogs or will they take my two staffys to . I am sick and tired off the ambully ppl thinking there above the game kennels ! how many ambully kennels do anything with there dog's 1 out of 10 1 out of 20 
i gota good friend that breeds bully's and you know he is the onley ambully breeder that will go to help fight bsl 
i am being as nice as i can you attacked my wife and my kennel next time i will not 
as for a standard if there not one to breed to your breeding mutt's point blank i said it 
god what with ppl pissing me off tonight
i will go ahead and say sorry to the ambully kennels that are doing right but mmm that one dont even need to own a dog


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like los44's idea. They should pick a dog to set the standard. I've seen many bully bred dogs right here on GPB that impress the hell out of me but as a dog, not a pit bull. There is one member here who has the perfect plan for bringing this breed up to par in every aspect. I won't put him on front street but I've already told him that I have a lot of respect for his goals. They are going to have to establish some sort of standard that demands working ability or they will never get off the ground with these dogs. Unfortunately, I seriously doubt that will ever happen as long as the typical byb is running the show and the typical buyer keeps validating their indiscriminate practices with money. I also agree that the registries should start cracking down on all of the bs that goes on with paper hanging. Maybe they should not issue papers on any breed until each dogs proves himself worthy of recognition. No proof, no papers. Weed out the dogs that are only recognized as a certain breed because of the papers they come with.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

bump pm buzz


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

am bully *gay*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

money_killer said:


> am bully *gay*


that was a very educated post.
way to chime in 5 pages later with a stupid remark.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

money_killer said:


> am bully *gay*


yeah seriously.. if ur just gonna post some stupid remark, with a big damn grin on ur face, then ur an uneducated bafoon. seriously dude, we are talking about our breed here and u want to get on here and act like an ass.. take it elsewhere moneykiller... :hammer:

buz brought up a very valid point! :clap: it sersiouly starts with the registries. like i said, if the "PR UKC 8th gen" dog has turned away from their game bred lines, then they are NOT A GAME BRED DOG ANYMORE.... i think the registries need to take a look at each damn dog that they are registering and decide if they are APBT or AmBully or watever!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

bump

keep this descussion going,


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yeah seriously.. if ur just gonna post some stupid remark, with a big damn grin on ur face, then ur an uneducated bafoon. seriously dude, we are talking about our breed here and u want to get on here and act like an ass.. take it elsewhere moneykiller... :hammer:
> 
> buz brought up a very valid point! :clap: it sersiouly starts with the registries. like i said, if the "PR UKC 8th gen" dog has turned away from their game bred lines, then they are NOT A GAME BRED DOG ANYMORE.... i think the registries need to take a look at each damn dog that they are registering and decide if they are APBT or AmBully or watever!


this is why i am still okay that we denied getting Peanuts papers from his breeder. Of course I am intrested in his family tree but registries will just take anything and call it anything. IMO based on that its not really worth much and that is how the breed is blending


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i am sorry for my lil out brust after reading all that i had to say something


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> this is why i am still okay that we denied getting Peanuts papers from his breeder. Of course I am intrested in his family tree but registries will just take anything and call it anything. IMO based on that its not really worth much and that is how the breed is blending


i feel you... i have been going back and forth with my breeder, and at first he told me som BS about kenyas sires papers, but NOW he ahs them.... i was driven to find out kenyas family tree, but now that i look at her predigree i just feel that her sires papers were hung  sucks but yea... ppl these days like to tante the bloodlines and tamper with hung papers. its a shame.

but as far as bully standards, i think its important, and i realy hope he decide on a standard. no offense to Ambully owners, but it would be ncie to see them ware their name proud instead of trying to take APBTs...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^^i think that happens alot. That is why I feel that even with papers you cant tell for sure what is going on with the dogs sometimes really it is sad


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok now we are getting somewhere good discussion guys and gals. Keep it going. Explain what you think the registeries should do to fix the problem how would you do it if you runned the registerey?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

money_killer said:


> am bully *gay*


You know if your going to give your opinions please do so in a respectful and educated manner. This statement is out of line and will not be tolerated. You may not like American Bullies but we have several people here who own these dogs and this comment is just not cool. Please refrain from posting comments like this.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SFK, that's a tough question. Where should I start? By bringing functionabilty to the ambully you would sacrifice the extremeness that so many of these bully owners prefer...for whatever reasons. I for one would like to see these dogs be able display some atheletic ability with the added width and heavier bone stucture than your traditional bulldog but fully fuctional as a working breed. The problem is my idea of a sound bully differs than a good deal of the bully community, they think as long as it can walk, it's functional. (no offense to bully owners as I myself have a few of them). This is where the problem begins. Most bullies are bred for style only. This defines their standard as it is now, not for ability. If you set a standard and breeders bred accordingly you would pretty much be doing what every other breed has done by narrowing down the genepool (ultimately) to fit these standards. That's why these "showdogs" are boring to me. They all look the same in a way....kinda like Hitler's belief if you ask me...LOL. This is what sets the APBT apart from the rest...it's ability to perform it's job whatever it may be, regardless of conformation. 

It's politics that ruin a breed whatever it may be. It's like a catch 22, if you set a standard...they become look-alikes and boring but if you don't set a standard you will continue to have bully breeders breeding these "freaks" because that's what's hot today.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I see where your coming from with that but standards is what keeps a breed a breed. If you don't apply standards to your breeding than eventually it will become something else intirely. IMO thats part of what is ruining they breed. You have people who breed for something entirely different than what the breed was meant to do ruining the breeds ability to do what nature intended. Dogs are natural preditors. Before man got a hold of them they lived free hunting and doing what they had to to survive. They had to be atheltic survival of the fittist. After dog became mans best friend we started molding the dog way we wanted them. For protection, hunting, tracking, and compainion. Man breed the dog to be what we needed it to be. The APBT was bred to be athelic, driven, and very intelligent. Bully breeders are not only breeding out the DA but the prey drive and athelic ability of these dogs which takes everything away but companionship and looks but eventually its going to turn a different direction with out standards to stick to their plan just breeding for looks will come back to bite them in the a**. By time they figure out what standards they are looking for they will have so many different breeds and have mixed them so much it will be nothing but mutts. I believe they should find some equal standards for these dogs and that all registeries should make it maindatory that photos be sent in with pedigrees to varify breed and start spliting them into catagories. I believe this would be a good point to start the seperation.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Can they also use DNA?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly to make the ambuly standard or the ABKC better they need to come clean....

Admit to tainting there apbt with things such as enlgish bulldog, mastiffs, bulldogs, everything under the sun. Its not a big deal they jsut need to have that out there so then they can divide up the classifications. We have the APBT/ AMSTAFF,APBT/ AB mix bullies, the APBT/ Neo Bullies and so on.... you can have multi breed classes where bullies with many different breeds can be shown. But a seperate sub standard must be set for each one of these with an overall standard set for all focusing on CONFoRMATION, Ability, And appearance. 

A dog as big as a bully should be able to work as impressive also! Better breeding practices will prdouce this. After all the bully in my eyes is a bastard son of a bandogge...one of the better and more impressive looking wrking dogs available.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, hell I agree with you. I know there needs to be a line drawn with these bullies. I hate seeing these poorly bred dogs suffer for man's greedy mistakes. There should be some kind of standard....at least in the movement department. The exagerrated traits is what makes the AmBully an AmBully though. It is a breed based on style. I even believe in working bullies....though you don't see hardly any out there. I would breed a bully just the way i would an APBT for it's working potential. By the time you do that...they're not AmBullies any longer...the purpose has shifted from style to function...kind of defeats the purpose of the AmBully, don't you think?. Man, I hate politics....haha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that was very good dan. We need to write a letter together about it lmao



I agree to an extent madbood but it doesnt have to be working about bility to breed for it can be something simple as companionship with normal play function. Some of these dogs can barely walk much less fetch a ball. breeding for just companionship would give the strength and function to play fetch. The shiz zu can play fetch for goodness sake. I don't see a 120lb bully with 6"legs fetching a ball. If they don't do it for function they need to at least do it for health first. then looks. 120lbs and 6" of the ground is not healthy.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

you gotta crawl before you can walk i suppose. I only call my dogs "bullies" because of their papers not because of their abilities. Thems are just poor lil APBTs trapped in a bully's body. I know not everyone wants a high energy dog like myself but being able to walk without getting out of breath would be the first step to improve this breed. I know there are some folks doing right in their yards and not every bully breeder is a byb, peddler, crook, etc but they damn sure far outweigh the good ones. I have a friend that loves these big assed bullies and makes these faces at my dogs because he doesn't beleive they are bully enough. I have tried to educate him but he doesn't want to hear it. He just prefers them bowed out and damn near slammed to the ground! The problem is the public perception of what they think these so called bully style pits should look like. that is the standard the bully has...demand. You can't get a dog to even play fetch with these characteristics bred into them...I agree.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its seems to me they are trying to make them objects instead of pets like cars werent good enough now they have to slam dogs too lmfao


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yup. through some bling on them (spikes) and a 12" woofer up their ass..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:lmfao that would be a site. Im just imaging this whats next we going to put some neons and some hydros on them and have a parade.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

you laugh but just wait.....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

what is this world coming to. One our precious animals become a fashion statement. They deserve so much more than what we can give them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You know to me it's just animal abuse to intentionally breed a walking health problem. I have no respect for these jerk off bully breeders who breed these poorly conformed and unhealthy dogs and than sell them off for thousands of dollars. It should be a crime literally to breed such an extreme and unhealthy dog and than sucker a consumer into thinking they are getting their moneys worth on a dog that will eventually die early from cardiac arrest or some other health problem. There is no damn excuse for it. And it pisses me the F** off what these breeder's are doing with these poor animals and getting away with. Someone ought to make them walk around for a week with 5,000 lbs on their body and see how they feel.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

it's the wow factor. nothing really shocks people these days. dulled senses...immunity... whatever you want to call it. we can thank our technological era for this.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

just call Sadie "butter" cause that girl is on the roll!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> just call Sadie "butter" cause that girl is on the roll!


LMFAO!:rofl: I am feeling it tonight ! I am in a good mood HEHEHEHE:clap: Hey I might have a little bomb next to my name next you never know:rofl:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree sadie thats one reason I wanted to have this discussion to see what the people would do just change it if they could.


Madbood this is the truth and its sad. See im just simple. I life on a farm in the country and don't care for all technology. I love my computer don't get me wrong but hell I don't even have satelite or cable tv. I have a roof top ant. lmao I feel it is more entertaining to get off my lazy ass and go do something constructive. Thats whats wrong with people these days. They all want to keep up with the Jones' Hell we are lazy fu***** with cady's o 22" so we need lazy ass dogs with some bling and low to the ground. I just want to say get off your lazy ass and go walk your dog or play ball or something. Its just like politics and welfare and all that crap. Get off your lazy ass and get a job and quit expecting everything in life to be handed to ya. Look what we are teaching our children isnt it going to be interesting to see the next generation


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hahaha on the roll.. She is on fire very inciteful. Funny how we don't feel the same about a bandogge. Why can't you have an athletic short dog like a big dachsund LOL. They are bad breeders. Priorities are backwards. They don't care about strength, drive, or health.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to sit back and look at the world for it's beauty and simplicity and not get caught up in all the hype and drama. I can't wait to move out to the sticks. It's this sense of peace and harmony I get when I'm down at the folk's place. Nothing but lakes, trees and acres of fields down there...not that I'm in the city now. There's just enough room here for the dogs but I do have a neighbor on one side...who is terrified of "pitbulls" and they don't really like us but haven't called the heat on us, yet. The dogs get into an occasional scruffle every now and then...it sounds worse than it is. It's when they aren't making all that racket when they do the most damage. I finally had to seperate Phoebe and Easy....permanently. I left the parting stick on the front porch the other day while I was out there with the pups in the snow, fooling with springpole out back :hammer: Nobody was seriously hurt, thankfully but I won't be posting pics for a few weeks. I should have known better but they really wanted to f*** each other up this time. Accidents happen. It just looked really bad with a foot of snow on the ground. I just don't really belong here is my point..I need to be out in the country with these guys. It could have been a potentially bad situation if the neighbors were home. :rain:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I know how that goes both my girls yolanda and dixie are trying to come in heat and they tried to kill each other today. No body was hurt bad here either but Im not going to be able to keep them both in the house anymore Im running out of crates


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I hear that. I have run out of runs. I gotta get a few dog houses and some chain setups. There's no need to add more decking and kennels... nor can we afford it at this point especially when we'll be moving next Spring or the next one after. It's a full time job with these guys but we love them. What pisses me off is when I see someone that has one or two neglected dogs or out of shape fat dogs. I have 9 high energy bulldogs and they sleep good at night...ya know?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah I know. I have the same. I gotta put up some more runners this weekend I got six that stay in at night right now cause of lack of set up ( and winter coat cause they are spoiled rotten) but when it warms up alitle more all their butts are going out on runners as soon as I get them put up


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah i got them a nicer home than ourselves, i meant that it's tough work exercising them and keeping them in good physical condition. Most folks ain't gonna lay down a composite deck with a roof over them, I understand that. I just can't get my head around folks that do absolutely nothing with their dogs and cast judgment on my dogs being "pitbulls" and me having so many of them when they can't even maintain their one dog ...physically or psychologically. This is why us Smiths belong out in the country away from prying eyes.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

so true so true. Us smiths' got to stay hid


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i havent read all thru yet, im catchin up this post caught my eye...



smith family kennels said:


> I don't see a 120lb bully with 6"legs fetching a ball. If they don't do it for function they need to at least do it for health first. then looks. 120lbs and 6" of the ground is not healthy.


my good friend owns a bully. a very big guy at that. and his favortie thing in the whole world is to play fetch. and this dog is FAST AS hell. 
















i mean MadBood is right about these bullies being exaggerated. thats what makes them them. i would lvoe to se ethis big giant bullies be able to have some drive. they dont need to downsize themselves as klong as they are functional.... i seriously think people need to introduce drive back into the bully community, but keep them big. thats why they were bred in teh first place.

edit: ok all cuaght up.  like i mentioned, i like this bullie that my friend has. he is driven. but big,. i would love to have a big guy like this, but i want drive in my dogs. not just lazyness.... idk i with sadie, i really wish ppl would get off their lazy asses and do somethine with these dogs, get them out and excersize the poor things. and if i could i would arrest every son fo a bitch that thinks having a dog so low to the ground, so wide in its stance is cool, thrown behing bars.... one day it will iron out, but like i said, i think i really starts with the registries. alot of bulli owners throw out the namess "RE. gott, ect." and are willin to pay big bucks but in the end their dog is offspring of sloppy breeding and no health testing. i think once the papers are legit on the bully community ppl will start to see the difference and WANT the healthy bully dog that plays fetch not some couch potatoe thats gonna die in 3 yrs.... **sigh**


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> hahaha on the roll.. She is on fire very inciteful. Funny how we don't feel the same about a bandogge. Why can't you have an athletic short dog like a big dachsund LOL. They are bad breeders. Priorities are backwards. They don't care about strength, drive, or health.


I'll be the first to admit "A LOT" of the bully breeders are in it for money, I can only speak for me and I do own one straight out bully and two crosses (show/bully) but none lack drive. Sookie is shy (some what timid from being a kennel dog) but she is very driven will run for hours and not stop if I don't stop as is kong and levy. Like I've said over here before I love all the styles. As one can note on my site I health test mine as well. I try to do my part but with that being said you can't tell a pure bully breeder or you should do this or that but I'm sure some of you know although many of the bully breeders are pushing for correct structure and health testing. Was a huge discussion about it on a few of the bully boards and that did warm my heart that there is hope for the bullies it's just slow to come. My goal is not to become a bully breeder in no means I simply like my dogs with a lil more bone and a lil less height but that doesn't mean I want a low rider or a fat hippo. A happy medium between Kong and Midas is what I am looking for.

Kong (17in tall and 58lb)


















Midas (21in tall and 80+lbs and doesn't look it!)


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

If Ambullys were much like Midas above, I would gladly call Diesel an Ambully.
I would say something in the range of 17"-23" with a BMI of 3.3-3.8 (pounds per inch of height).

23"=87-88#s
22"=72.5-84#s 
21"=69-80#s
20"=66-76#s
19"=62-73#s
18"=59-69#s
17"=56-65#s

Those proportions would keep most features in check. This would put the AmBullys just under American Bulldogs in size and just above AST/APBT in size.

Diesel @ 11 months









Diesel relaxed @ 13 months









He is now 22.5" and 72.8 pounds or 3.24 BMI. He is well exercised and only 20.5 months. I am sure at 24 months when he is more mature he will be around 75#s and 3.34 BMI.


----------

